
Get startup ideas delivered on your WhatsApp - akashkadyan
https://chat.whatsapp.com/E31Tc763AtYE2DHC3pakC3
======
akashkadyan
Hello Makers

Ever wanted to create something but struck without an idea ?

I've created a small WhatsApp group where I'll be posting startup ideas and
problems which can be solved for real.

No spam, only admins (me) can post.

Join here ->
[https://chat.whatsapp.com/E31Tc763AtYE2DHC3pakC3](https://chat.whatsapp.com/E31Tc763AtYE2DHC3pakC3)

EAT-SLEEP-BUILD SHIT

